# two unexplained deaths...



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

In the last five days, two of our mice have died. The first was Bijou, a recent rescue. She was totally fine when I woke up in the morning, eating and drinking and running on her wheel... and then by six pm., she appeared lethargic, cold to the touch, and had a strange gait (like she was walking like a duck, but her tail was rigid and stuck out behind her). Her eyes also wouldn't shut. I figured that she had suffered from a stroke or seizure, as she came from very, very poor pet store stock that was likely never cared for properly. I also have worked in wild animal rehabilitation for years, and when I noticed that she suddenly lost movement of her hind legs (and failed to adjust her foot when it was folded over) I assumed that it was neurological. She died within fifteen minutes of my finding her, after drinking a little bit of water. She had what appeared to be a violent seizure as I was attempting to find a way to cull her (the first mouse I'd have to cull). She was up to four months old.

The second was our third ever doe, June. This was very heartbreaking, as she has been very healthy and happy with us for several months. We had planned on breeding her this week. Several months ago, she had a mild eye infection, which improved after cleaning and isolation. Since then, she was plump, shiny, and active. 
Yesterday (three days after the first death), June was, once again, fine when I found her in the morning. Three hours later, her eyes were very inflamed and gunky, and she was walking very meakly, not like Bijou was walking, but like she had no strength. I tested her skin and she was very dehydrated, so I made her drink water, which she did eagerly. She then perked up, cleaned herself, and nested in her own cage. Then, after walking around a bit, she simply laid down and died. She was five months old. 
We had wondered if she was a slightly sooty lethal yellow, but we thought that she seemed far too healthy.

We are very frightened by these incidents. The two mice had been kept separate from each other entirely. Their cages were very clean. They were not exposed to harsh cleaning products. Both were plump, energetic, and healthy before their deaths. We've checked the water bottle several times and it is dispensing water. June was in our colony of all of our female mice, and they _seem_ healthy as well, but now we can't be sure.

What does this sound like to you? Was it the same thing that killed them both, or does it seem like two isolated incidents? What can we do?

Thank you.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

this sounds like an aggressive infection, or could be poisoning to be so sudden. As you have other mice, I would suggest you speak to a vet ASAP and he should perscribe a broad spectrum antibiotic, whilst he takes samples from a body you will have to supply. The only other thing I can suggest is a very close examination of the food to check for any moulds etc. Yes, m ice do have strokes and heart attacks, and I hope you have two unrelated incidents, however its what you do now that will save the rest. Hope this helps.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you. The food is brand new, so I don't think that it's their food. Everyone still seems fine. Broad spectrum antibiotic will be soon added to the water.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

okay, I appreciate the food has been newly bought, but you must watch out at times for old mouldy food getting into the new mixes at maufacture- even mouse poison from the ware house, small blue grains of wheat, etc. It is exceedingly rare and you can genrally trust the food. but many a mystery has been solved this way. keep us informed


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Well everyone is on broad spectrum antibiotics. We have a colony of females (six), and we have to give each .2ml per day. Obviously it's very difficult to personally force a mouse to eat antibiotics. So, how do we make sure that they are getting the medicine. It's banana flavored, and we're opting to not give it to them in the water because it may cause one or two to not drink enough water.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

sounds like a nasty virus


----------

